# Leucistic Fox Cub?



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

These are 5 fox cubs that live round me. The pictures are taken down from a balcony. 

One of the fox cubs is very light in colour. OK, probably not quite leucistic, but interesting enough for me to show you all I thought. They are SHOO cwute!














































Anbody seen one like it?

Also, a video, but the quality is shocking, thanks to youtube 

YouTube - Fox Cubs


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

aa BEAUTIFUL!! 
so so lucky!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> aa BEAUTIFUL!!
> so so lucky!


Ta, they are aren't they! I see the parents now and again as well. Feel sorry for the little light coloured one, he gets picked on more, and his tails not as bushy and thick as the others


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

That's really cool!
I wonder if it will revert to 'normal' colour as it moults its adult coat through?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i noticed that, could h have a skin condition? does he actually have fur? (cant see very well)


AshMashMash said:


> Ta, they are aren't they! I see the parents now and again as well. Feel sorry for the little light coloured one, he gets picked on more, and his tails not as bushy and thick as the others


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Ally said:


> That's really cool!
> I wonder if it will revert to 'normal' colour as it moults its adult coat through?


Haven't a clue! If they stick around for while, and things change, I'll write it here, lol. 



freekygeeky said:


> i noticed that, could h have a skin condition? does he actually have fur? (cant see very well)


He definitely has fur, but is skinnier than the others. Check out the difference in the tails in that top pic. 

I'm not sure why it is, tbh. He seems healthy, and plays well with the others (if you watch the video).


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Haven't a clue! If they stick around for while, and things change, I'll write it here, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watched it!!lol
it actually looks like he doesnt have the ''outer'' coat, but just the inner warmed coat... weird!!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> watched it!!lol
> it actually looks like he doesnt have the ''outer'' coat, but just the inner warmed coat... weird!!


Ah ok! Yeh, maybe thats it. That would explain his thin tail too... maybe I need to catch and inspect him  lol. Sort of thing a vet student should do eh?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol if you can catch it, well done you1! lol
bloody fast things..


AshMashMash said:


> Ah ok! Yeh, maybe thats it. That would explain his thin tail too... maybe I need to catch and inspect him  lol. Sort of thing a vet student should do eh?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

round here it would be caught courtesy of Mr Shotgun..

(lots of free range hens locally.. )

pretty colour tho eh 

N


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Nerys said:


> round here it would be caught courtesy of Mr Shotgun..
> 
> (lots of free range hens locally.. )
> 
> ...


Look into his/her cute little eyes and say that! You big meanie! haha.

Yeh, tis cool  Cute watching them play as well.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

cute as a button, i love foxes:mf_dribble:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Very cute, would be interesting to see how the light coloured one matures (colour wise)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous cubs. Have to admit I've never come across one that colour and what would worry me more is that he's a 'sitting duck' for anyone out to shoot a fox, without the camouflage he'll get from a 'normal' coat. He really does stand out. Although, having said that from a distance someone might think he's a dog????

It would be good to be updated Ash, for as long as they hang around, cos of course eventually they'll all likely go off to find territories of their own.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

feorag said:


> Gorgeous cubs. Have to admit I've never come across one that colour and what would worry me more is that he's a 'sitting duck' for anyone out to shoot a fox, without the camouflage he'll get from a 'normal' coat. He really does stand out. Although, having said that from a distance someone might think he's a dog????
> 
> It would be good to be updated Ash, for as long as they hang around, cos of course eventually they'll all likely go off to find territories of their own.


Well, this is in the heart of residential london! lol. So, he's at no risk I dont think? (of shotguns, anyway?). 

And yes, if I see them again, I will take pics. _However_, I move out in 2 weeks... so you might not get any updates I am afraid


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

AshMashMash said:


> Look into his/her cute little eyes and say that! You big meanie! haha.
> 
> Yeh, tis cool  Cute watching them play as well.


lol, i've lost two chickens to them in the last month... blood and feathers all over the garden and yes.. i turn into a big meanie.. one that, if i was a good enough aim, i am afraid to say would be out there after the one thats killed my chickens..

one of them was a meat chicken anyway, i am just narked that the fox got to eat it rather than rory the skunks and i :lol2:

on the other hand, yes, i too would think them cute.. but then i am a hard bitch.. i think dumbo rats are cute all the way up to the time i smack them over a brick and feed them to a snake *grins*

N


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Nerys said:


> i think dumbo rats are cute all the way up to the time i smack them over a brick and feed them to a snake *grins*
> 
> N


i just think your scary!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

freekygeeky said:


> i just think your scary!


*grins*

who??

_me_?????

*looks all innocent...*

N


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Look into his/her cute little eyes and say that! You big meanie! haha.
> 
> Yeh, tis cool  Cute watching them play as well.


 Easy to say as you look into the dead eyes of your tame pet chickens. The eyes that look dead from the heads which were torn off the bodies.
Let's hope none of your neighbours has chickens or pet rabbits and guinea pigs.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nerys said:


> lol, i've lost two chickens to them in the last month... blood and feathers all over the garden and yes.. i turn into a big meanie.. one that, if i was a good enough aim, i am afraid to say would be out there after the one thats killed my chickens..
> 
> one of them was a meat chicken anyway, i am just narked that the fox got to eat it rather than rory the skunks and i :lol2:
> 
> ...


 Don't smack 'em all girl cos I want one once I've decorated the front room and found room for the big cage.I wants a nekkid one, a dumbo one and another one, poss rex or satin?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Easy to say as you look into the dead eyes of your tame pet chickens. The eyes that look dead from the heads which were torn off the bodies.
> Let's hope none of your neighbours has chickens or pet rabbits and guinea pigs.


Alright, alright. Thank god you're here to put a little old city boy like me right eh :roll:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Alright, alright. Thank god you're here to put a little old city boy like me right eh :roll:


 Nerys and I are unsentimental country women 
If a fox kills our chickens, we don't get to eat chicken. None of that plastic wrapped Tesco meat free meat for us.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

I had no problem with foxes up untill my dogs caught Sarcoptic Mange from them, it cost me a fortune to have them all treated and it did take quite some time to get rid of the mites under my dogs skin, not a nice experience for my dogs or wallet.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

out shooting we have had them from almost the same colour as a yellow lab all the way to almost black one was shot not far from where i went beating and it was Black with green eyes!!!


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> out shooting we have had them from almost the same colour as a yellow lab all the way to almost black one was shot not far from where i went beating and it was Black with green eyes!!!


There are report's of a black beast with green eyes in Co Durham, and has been seen lots of times, after reading your post i have a feeling this animal could well be a Fox rather than a Big Cat as people say it is.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> out shooting we have had them from almost the same colour as a yellow lab all the way to almost black one was shot not far from where i went beating and it was Black with green eyes!!!


Haha, thats wicked


----------

